# Canon our Cane Corso @ 7.5 months



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Figured I'd give a little update on our youngest pup. He's almost 8 months old now. Took him to the vet last week and he is weighed 82lbs then, so probably a little more now. 

For those that may remember him

9 weeks










10 weeks










14 weeks



















5 months










6 months












now. ill post more soon


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

he's a nice looking boy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous ... handsome!


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

He is looking good! Have you started to get him out showing yet?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Cane Corsos are so beautiful, and yours is beyond handsome! I wasn't at all surprised to see you're planning to show him.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I love, love, LOVE that really dark brindling. Just drool-worthy, such a handsome fellow.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks everyone! haven't shown him yet, and probably won't anytime soon seeing how work and stuff is going. i've been on 72/hr/wk night shifts for over a month, about to roll to day shift but still 72/hr/wk. and my wife is pregnant, so we will be preparing the house and stuff for that. a lot going on right now, but maybe eventually! missing the right time starting young though :redface:


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

When were his ears done? Just curious as the standard with Danes is normally between 7-10 weeks and you posted a pic of him at 10 weeks, ears not done. Maybe they can be done later because the crop is so different? I love the look, btw. Cane Corsos are definitely on my wish list for breeds


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> When were his ears done? Just curious as the standard with Danes is normally between 7-10 weeks and you posted a pic of him at 10 weeks, ears not done. Maybe they can be done later because the crop is so different? I love the look, btw. Cane Corsos are definitely on my wish list for breeds


12 weeks. 9-14 weeks, ideally around 12 weeks is what our breeder, and a lot of them seem to like to do. the cartilidge is built up just enough, but still soft enough to get a good cut and the ears (if good cartilidge) will stand on their own. i believe if you do them too early, a lot of people have problems with theirs standing b/c the cartilidge is still to soft to stand on its own. his had no problems and have healed nicely. they stand well when he is alert. he holds them close to his head at times though. thanks on the compliment.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


> thanks everyone! haven't shown him yet, and probably won't anytime soon seeing how work and stuff is going. i've been on 72/hr/wk night shifts for over a month, about to roll to day shift but still 72/hr/wk. and my wife is pregnant, so we will be preparing the house and stuff for that. a lot going on right now, but maybe eventually! missing the right time starting young though :redface:


I completely understand... we just had our second little girl and the dogs get to be just pets and couch potatoes a lot lately. I don't hear them complaining but it can chaffe at me a little  I think as long as you socialize well you will be fine starting when you are ready... will just take a few more prep classes to teach him the ropes.



Loki Love said:


> When were his ears done? Just curious as the standard with Danes is normally between 7-10 weeks and you posted a pic of him at 10 weeks, ears not done. Maybe they can be done later because the crop is so different? I love the look, btw. Cane Corsos are definitely on my wish list for breeds


I think because the crop is shorter it can be done earlier or later. Both of my girls were done around 6 to 7 weeks and we didn't have any problem with standing but I have heard of them being done as late as 16 to 20 weeks which I don't think you can do with a Dane.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> I think because the crop is shorter it can be done earlier or later. Both of my girls were done around 6 to 7 weeks and we didn't have any problem with standing but I have heard of them being done as late as 16 to 20 weeks which I don't think you can do with a Dane.


Interesting! And is there any kind of taping involved after the crop? Given it's so short, I'm not sure what you'd tape, etc but I'm just curious.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> Interesting! And is there any kind of taping involved after the crop? Given it's so short, I'm not sure what you'd tape, etc but I'm just curious.


With the ones we have bought from NY we never had to tape... just rub a couple times a day and within a week or so they were standing. 

The puppies we had this year, their ears are a bit longer and I found I had to take one ear on both puppies we kept just to get them to not lay on the head so much. Still have one I am fighting with but not sure there is any point behind it now


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

yea our vet taped his to keep them clean, they stayed that way for about a week and were fine. every one is a little different though, i know people who tape theres for weeks and still have problems.


----------

